# Alright, everyone moon mj-hi-yah!!!



## Bill Lear (Apr 22, 2005)

:moon:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 22, 2005)

:idunno:

 Is there a joke going on here?    Well, MJ, it is just a smilie!

 :moon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 22, 2005)

Billy's got on Spiderman underwear cool! :boing2:


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 22, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Billy's got on Spiderman underwear cool! :boing2:


CeiCei's wearing spiderman underwear too!

:erg: :moon:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 22, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> CeiCei's wearing spiderman underwear?
> 
> :erg: :moon:


 Ah, no.  It's Catwoman underwear.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 22, 2005)

Meow CC... and artyon: Billy's got a nice butt don't ya think?


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 22, 2005)

Hmmmm. He does....   What prompted this?  Must be quite a story there....


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 23, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Hmmmm. He does.... What prompted this? Must be quite a story there....


Here's how it all started...

*Approximately 32 years ago a large, thought to be extinct Tibetan Yeti, and a most beautiful princess found each other in a wooded glen. Having decided (after several 5th's of Jack Daniels) that each desired the other more than all other things they threw caution to the wind and consummated a one-night relationship. That night the hooting and howling of passion was so exuberant that the trees shook, the caribou stampeded, and the woodchucks touched themselves. Nine months later I was born.*

*:ultracool *


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2005)

Did someone call for help?

 :idunno:

 this one is for you Bill  :moon:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2005)

I dunno what yeti/princess love has to do with MJ, but ...

 here ya go, baby!  Enjoy! :moon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 23, 2005)

Guess I'll follow suit,   

 :moon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey guys, nice undies all of you! LOL here are Billy's parents they are looking for him. Have you seen him? He's being grounded for exposing himself _*again! *_


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 23, 2005)

I think this is an audition for the LLR,  sorry Billy, that is not enough! We have definite specs, where did we leave them girls??? ...oh, and memory isn't one of them!  TW


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 23, 2005)

I refuse to "moon" anyone, as I can not find a "smiley" that properly represents the glory of my magnificent butt.  Art can do it no justice.  Byron's poetry would have failed its task.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

Steve thanks for not leaving your boxers on the floor for me to pick up!  The undies are starting to pile up!  Steve since you are not here to moon me, maybe you can snap a few towels for me! :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2005)

oh, man!  *hikes pants back up really quick, snatches towel and goes defensive*  

 C'mahn, c'mahn!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> oh, man! *hikes pants back up really quick, snatches towel and goes defensive*
> 
> C'mahn, c'mahn!


 http://members.tripod.com/~RDE/towel.htm

Georgia _*wow *_you're really good at that...obviously an experience towel snapper would you like a job?  I think they'll all think twice before mooning me with you on the towel snapping team! :uhyeah:


----------



## dubljay (Apr 23, 2005)

*sits down*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I'll have no part in this foolishness.


















 *runs away*


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 23, 2005)

Good thing that I don't have th capability to post a "smiley" that moons (I Have Web TV) because I wouldn't want to show off my fat butt. Believe me it's not a sight you want to see. But if you like MJ, I'll offer to pick up the undies while you handle the towels.  Best regards, Steve


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 23, 2005)

I'll keep my catwoman undies, thank you.

*leaving with a dignified walk*


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 23, 2005)

I'll pick up and keep my catwoman undies, thank you.

*leaving with a dignified walk*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Good thing that I don't have th capability to post a "smiley" that moons (I Have Web TV) because I wouldn't want to show off my fat butt. Believe me it's not a sight you want to see. But if you like MJ, I'll offer to pick up the undies while you handle the towels. I used to clean a grocery store's meat dept. so Im not afraid of doing messy work.  Best regards, Steve


Real time pics will not be not necessary (Church Chat lady voice) thanks (unless you want to send it to Billy Hee hee) You're perfect for the job Steve, you're hired, but I must warn you though the pay's not too good. And please leave Catwoman's undies alone, she purrfurrs to pick them up herself. Thanks! I'll leave you two hampers one for t-shirts and socks and one for the poopoo undies (Young Frankenstein) LOL


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> *sits down*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Georgia did you get that snap in before he ran out?


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 23, 2005)

The pay is not that important. Just want to do my share here. I hope that I didn't offend anyone with that statement of not being afraid of dirty work and picking up undies. Just to be safe I took that statement out. The 2 hampers will work. Thanks again MJ. I'll stick a post it note on me to remind myself to leave the Catwoman undies alone. Dont want to make any enemies here.  Occasionally my mind wonders. Best regards, Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> The pay is not that important. Just want to do my share here. I hope that I didn't offend anyone with that statement of not being afraid of dirty work and picking up undies. Just to be safe I took that statement out. The 2 hampers will work. Thanks again MJ. I'll stick a post it note on me to remind myself to leave the Catwoman undies alone. Dont want to make any enemies here.  Occasionally my mind wonders. Best regards, Steve


No worries Steve we're in the B&G now just being silly and you can let your hair down here but thanks for your respectful edit :asian: , and apparently Billy is leading a revolution to let your draws down in here as well, and so long as it's just a smilie the towel smacks won't hurt as much! :uhyeah:


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks MJ. Im always trying to break out of my shell when it comes to this. I like to have fun with friends but also want to be respectful. I'll try to let down my hair more often while in the B&G. At least whatever hair I have left as Im slowly balding.  Have a great rest of the weekend everyone. Best regards, Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Thanks MJ. Im always trying to break out of my shell when it comes to this. I like to have fun with friends but also want to be respectful. I'll try to let down my hair more often while in the B&G. At least whatever hair I have left as Im slowly balding.  Have a great rest of the weekend everyone. Best regards, Steve


Sounds like a great combination to me! Now don't forget to empty the hampers B4U leave!


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 23, 2005)

Emptying them now as I type. Getting ready to head to work. Thanks for the reminder MJ. Happy to be of service.  Have a great Sunday! Best regards, Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 23, 2005)

Good job Steve... 

Hey Billy :moon:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2005)

Sigh... if Georgia, Ceicei and the others can do it ... so can I...   



:moon:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2005)

_*...sssnaap!*_


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 24, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Good job Steve...
> 
> Hey Billy :moon:


*...sssnaap!*:whip1:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 24, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Real time pics will not be not necessary


Shew. Thank god for that one.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 24, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Shew. Thank god for that one.


BWHAHAHAHA did I give permission for real time pics?  Georgia, Billy _anyone quick_ snap me again!  Let me restate that...._no real time moon pics_!:rofl: :rofl: Someone please snap Caver he's mooning the bats again!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd offer my moon to the effort,but I'm too shy


----------



## dubljay (Apr 24, 2005)

Some one keeps asking for a pic huh?  well I guess I can do that.


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2005)

:sits in shocked silence:

Is this what my instructors do when we leave them alone?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry this is late, MJ, but....

 :moon: 

*runs away giggling* 

Hee, hee! :lol:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Some one keeps asking for a pic huh? well I guess I can do that.


 Nice moon! :uhyeah: 

*Samantha* no, really it's much worse, we have silly string fights! Try blocking that! :lol: 


*Gin-Gin* it's never too late! Good form! :viking3:


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought this had died down since there was no action for a few days. MJ please let me know when my clean up services are no longer required so I can stop moonlighting. (No pun intended) I can also clean up the silly string if you like. Best regards, Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

_*...sssnaap!  *dang it - missed ...*
*_


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

SILLY STRING FIGHT!

artyon: 

Yeah Billy Lear thinks he can get away on his supped up tricycle (HA HA HA HA)...Not if I can help it!  Come on everyone grab a can...Steve here, put on this umbrella hat so you are protected, in fact everyone better put on a hat or a helmet. :asian: Ths could get ugly!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> SILLY STRING FIGHT!
> 
> artyon:
> 
> Yeah Billy Lear thinks he can get away on his supped up tricycle (HA HA HA HA)...Not if I can help it!  Come on everyone grab a can...Steve here, put on this umbrella hat so you are protected, in fact everyone better put on a hat or a helmet. :asian: Ths could get ugly!  :uhyeah:


Thanks MJ! Mind if I grab a can also. Looks like fun! Best regards, Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Thanks MJ! Mind if I grab a can also. Looks like fun! Best regards, Steve


Sure, but HEY-YA don't aim it at me!  LOL...get CC she's hiding here somewhere!:ultracool


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Sure, but HEY-YA don't aim it at me!  LOL...get CC she's hiding here somewhere!:ultracool


Would never do that MJ! You were nice enough to give me the clean up job! Be careful out there.  Steve


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

WHOOOHOOOO!


SILLY STRING!!!!!

*grabs a can and follows MJ... Oh Billy boy, you don't stand a chance, quit trying to run away!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

_*FFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!!*_


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> _*FFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!!*_


LMAO Shesula your a virtual Rembrandt with that can... didn't know silly string could form such interesting shapes


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Would never do that MJ! You were nice enough to give me the clean up job! Be careful out there.  Steve


Just kiddin everyone's a target even me....How does that sound go G?  Better duck Steve! :uhyeah: _FFFFFFFTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTT_


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> LMAO Shesula your a virtual Rembrandt with that can... didn't know silly string could form such interesting shapes


Yes, what exactly is that?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

Had to try it out - now for the stream..
_*
   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*_


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Yes, what exactly is that?


umm... MJ... if ya tilt your head to the right it becomes much clearer


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Yes, what exactly is that?


 It's the sound that results when you spray the can!  Oh fine! I'm taking my toys and going home. :moon:


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Just kiddin everyone's a target even me....How does that sound go G?  Better duck Steve! :uhyeah: _FFFFFFFTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTT_


Uh Too late MJ. LOL But what the heck, this is fun!!  Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> umm... MJ... if ya tilt your head to the right it becomes much clearer


:rofl: 


   :lasma: I'm off to get Caver Heh heh as he's coming out of his cave...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> It's the sound that results when you spray the can! Oh fine! I'm taking my toys and going home. :moon:


Geo, don't go home honey... MJ and I just are jealous of your artistic talents with a spray can


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> It's the sound that results when you spray the can! Oh fine! I'm taking my toys and going home. :moon:


Quick.... silly string the moon! :lasma: :lasma: :lasma: :lasma: LOL


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Uh Too late MJ. LOL But what the heck, this is fun!!  Steve


Steve? is that you under all that?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Geo, don't go home honey... MJ and I just are jealous of your artistic talents with a spray can


Yeah... Come back!


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Steve? is that you under all that?


It could be MJ. I make such a big target that no one can miss hitting me. I have to work more on my escaping techniques.   Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmmmm ... okay!
_*FFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!!
*__*FFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!!
*__*FFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!
*_


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> :lasma: I'm off to get Caver Heh heh as he's coming out of his cave...


_Peeks out from the cave entrance... see's MJ coming with a towel and a can of silly string... "ruh-oh!" ducks back under with the bats.... crying aloud:_ 

I DON"T MOON BATS! Jeez! 
in *this* outfit it's not physically possible ... heh heh


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ... okay!
> _*FFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!!
> *__*FFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!!
> *__*FFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!!
> ...


Gee Thanks Shesulsa! No amount of training could have helped me escape that barrage. Im so covered with silly string that I look like Moe Howard in "Dizzy Pilots" where he was covered head to toe with self sealing rubber. Thanks again Shesulsa. Excuse me while I get a knife and try to cut myself out of this.   Steve


----------



## dubljay (Apr 26, 2005)

*dives into the closet for cover and comes out with cans blazing"

FFFFFFFFTTTT
 HHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTFFFTTHT

   uh oh..... *runs and hides*


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

*pokes head around corner notices mj* 

Hope you like water

*starts a bombardment of water balloons at anything that moves*

BONZI!!! 


kid


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

*Drops trow quickly*
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "and one of these also"


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Gee Thanks Shesulsa! No amount of training could have helped me escape that barrage. Im so covered with silly string that I look like Moe Howard in "Dizzy Pilots" where he was covered head to toe with self sealing rubber. Thanks again Shesulsa. Excuse me while I get a knife and try to cut myself out of this.  Steve


 You're so very welcome! *glances at Kid* _*...sssnaap!
 GOTCHA!!!
*_


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You're so very welcome! *glances at Kid* _*...sssnaap!*_
> _*GOTCHA!!!*_


*runs from behind closet door  *SSSna*ap!  Hits kid's other cheek.  

Two welts are better then one


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ducks and watches a water balloon go flying by and splatt on Caver's helmet *giggle* as he tries to hide himself amongst his winged friends inside the cave.  Tosses Kid a couple ice packs and does a shoulder roll over to reload the silly string and rolls off after doubljay*  

*Where do you think you're going?* _FFFTTTHHHHTTTT_

_FFFTTTHHHHTTTT_


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

turns around and pegs two green/brown paint filled ballons at shesulsa and nalia right on their bums. 


*rubs bruised butt grabs a towel*
Let me show you how its done.
*starts doing towel kata flawsessly*



kid


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> turns around and pegs two green/brown paint filled ballons at sesusulu and nalia right on their bums.
> 
> 
> *rubs bruised butt grabs a towel*
> ...


HEY! NO FAIR! Stop aiming at the biggest part of me!


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

executs a perfect snap on Nalia and runs twords mj. towel wizzing aroundacting as a sheild. Stops quickly and pants shesusla. *smirk*


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> turns around and pegs two green/brown paint filled ballons at _*sesusulu*_ and nalia right on their bums.


 Wow.  Poor sesusulu.  Must be a new user. *Pulls out paint gun and aims at Kid's sternum* 
_**FOOF* *FOOF* *_

 Double-tap! OH yeah!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2005)

> turns around and pegs two green/brown paint filled ballons at sesusulu and nalia right on their bums.


 Trying to modify now, eh?  muahahahahahahaha!!!!!

_**FOOF* *FOOF* 
*_

 AGAIN!  WHOOT!


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

*pulls a matrix stunt dodges paintballs and pulls out two water pistols.*


nice undies

lol

kid


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Trying to modify now, eh? muahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> _**FOOF* *FOOF* *_
> 
> ...


 so i'm a poor speller
*with uncanny accuracy shoots water into barrel of paintgun rendering it usless.*
well your gun doesn't work

hahaha
s m r t.   I am so smart.


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

*with a bruise on each cheek whats that look like* :armed:


----------



## dubljay (Apr 26, 2005)

Can I have everyone's attention please...








 That will be all


 *runs for the nearest fire hose*  Bring it on!


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

*Struts away into batcave after mj*


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Can I have everyone's attention please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grabs the paint ball gun lying on the floor..

**FOOF* *FOOF* *

doubly whammy! 

You are out of the game, have a seat if you can


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kid stumbles to the ground at the entrance of the cave as he is greeted by the entire tank of water from the Max D Super Soaker Fire Extinguisher* WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 26, 2005)

*High Five to Nalia!*artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> *High Five to Nalia!*artyon:


Right back at you baby! artyon:


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> *Kid stumbles to the ground at the entrance of the cave as he is greeted by the entire tank of water from the Max D Super Soaker Fire Extinguisher* WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo


I'm melting! I'm Melting! 

"If I'm going down your coming with me. Is that a bat?" :btg: 

*Aims water pistol at mj and sprays her down soaking her white t-shirt*

"Who's melting now!"

LOL

kid


----------



## kid (Apr 26, 2005)

I ROCK!


*passes out*

kid


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 26, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> *Aims water pistol at mj and sprays her down soaking her white t-shirt*
> 
> "Who's melting now!"


   Now I'm sitting back in my lawn chair watching the festivities. :uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Now I'm sitting back in my lawn chair watching the festivities. :uhyeah:


 *Nalia, MJ and Shesulsa sneak up behind Jason while he is sitting down and "pants" him 

 OMG!  COMMANDO!  :erg::erg::erg:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 26, 2005)

So what kind of bar did I stumble into that let's wet t-shirts and depantsing of people?  :uhyeah:  

Things are beginning to get interesting 'round here.  :uhyeah:


----------



## dubljay (Apr 26, 2005)

*Secures his pants with a belt*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *starts soaking people with the firehose*  MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 27, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> *Secures his pants with a belt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go get 'em brotha man. Farnsworth is trippin on the wet t-shirts... wait until the pressure from that firehose rips their tops off.

*Three cheers for fireman dubljay!!!*


opcorn:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 27, 2005)

Aha!!!!  I've brought my army!!!!  Beware!!!!


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Aha!!!!  I've brought my army!!!!  Beware!!!!


Hey where do I sign up? Still can't shoot at MJ! She was nice enough to give me the clean up job but after all this, is it too early to ask for a raise? Just wondering.   Steve


----------



## kid (Apr 27, 2005)

*groans*


----------



## dubljay (Apr 27, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Aha!!!!  I've brought my army!!!!  Beware!!!!


 
 uh oh the masters of stooge-fu... we are in for it now.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 27, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Go get 'em brotha man. Farnsworth is trippin on the wet t-shirts... wait until the pressure from that firehose rips their tops off.
> 
> *Three cheers for fireman dubljay!!!*
> 
> ...


 MJ puts a big kink in the hose leaving doubljay with just a drip (someone loosen his belt buckle he's turning blue)...  _sorry to disappoint you boys but this is a PG 13 Bar and Grill!_ :whip:     The ladies surround Billy:jedi1: backed by the Stooges _*knuck knuck knuck knuck*_ as he attempts to defend his popcorn...  Steve you are due for a raise  as I see a food fight coming on!


----------



## dubljay (Apr 27, 2005)

Food fight eh?  I'm for that.... where'd I leave those whipped cream pies?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 27, 2005)

mj-hi-yah...  [i said:
			
		

> sorry to disappoint you boys but this is a PG 13 Bar and Grill![/i]


It still is. I haven't seen anything yet to give it a rating drop.  :supcool: 

_Sits back down to sip a beverage on the lawn chair._ :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> _Sits back down to sip a beverage on the lawn chair._ :uhyeah:


 _*snakes under lawn chair and hooks his pants between chair slats ... YANK!!*_

*WEDGIE!!!! * ... oh, and ... 
_**FOOF* *FOOF**_*SSSna*ap!_*FFFTTTTHHHTTT


  YA SNOOZE YA LOSE!
*_


----------



## kid (Apr 27, 2005)

*slowly stands up and surveys the situation*
Well looks like i'm all wet and not melting anymore.  
*puts on rain gear, walks out of cave over to the bar, looks back*
Whats a cave doing in the bar&grill?
*orders a drink*
Is that yoda sitting in the back by the window? 
*orders another drink and walks over to chill with yoda*


----------



## dubljay (Apr 27, 2005)

*Starts throwing pies with wild abaondon*  


SPLAT! SPLAT! SPLAT!

*points and laughs*  BWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kid (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey thanks yoda.  And may the force be with you.

*Has learned how to manipulate the force temporarily*

Lets see, who shall be my first volunteer?

"mj"  You will shoot yourself in the foot.  Then drop trow and moon everyone.

*Slight arching hand gesture*


kid


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 27, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> _*snakes under lawn chair and hooks his pants between chair slats ... YANK!!*_
> 
> *WEDGIE!!!! * ... oh, and ...
> _**FOOF* *FOOF**_*SSSna*ap!_*FFFTTTTHHHTTT
> ...


_Sticks tongue out at Shesulsa_ I'm smiling at your best shot.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 27, 2005)

*quietly makes for the door*


----------



## kid (Apr 27, 2005)

This ones for all the ladies.


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 27, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> This ones for all the ladies.


 

right back atchya


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> _Sticks tongue out at Shesulsa_ I'm smiling at your best shot.


  Best shot?  Not even. *grabs Jason's tongue and throws him by it*  Now pull your pants up, dammit.


----------



## kid (Apr 28, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Best shot? Not even. *grabs Jason's tongue and throws him by it* Now pull your pants up, dammit.


LOL!!  But that wasn't his tongue you grabed, infact you weren't anywhere near his face.


----------



## kid (Apr 28, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> right back atchya


*what kind of measureing contest is this*

"So your butt is bigger, Well mine is cuter then"



kid


----------



## someguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Lessee here I'm going to put on a couple dozen pairs of pants.  Then a rain coat and carry an umbrella.  Ok now I can join....What am I forgetting hmm something important...D'oh a paint ball gun...Ah well I'll just set of the sprinkler system.  Now where are those matches.


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 29, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> Lessee here I'm going to put on a couple dozen pairs of pants. Then a rain coat and carry an umbrella. Ok now I can join....What am I forgetting hmm something important...D'oh a paint ball gun...Ah well I'll just set of the sprinkler system. Now where are those matches.


It's gunna be funny when those pants get wet and shrink up on you. You'll have to waddle like a robot out the door before MJ gets you. If I know her she'll try to get that paint gun away from you and turn your face into a modern art masterpiece.

:xtrmshock :goop:


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 29, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> MJ puts a big kink in the hose leaving doubljay with just a drip (someone loosen his belt buckle he's turning blue)... _sorry to disappoint you boys but this is a PG 13 Bar and Grill!_ :whip: The ladies surround Billy:jedi1: backed by the Stooges _*knuck knuck knuck knuck*_ as he attempts to defend his popcorn... Steve you are due for a raise  as I see a food fight coming on!


Oh man... MJ's lost her mind.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 29, 2005)

_Help!_.. someguy got paint in my eyes!!!! Someguy your pants must be too tight you're not shooting straight...We have to all be more careful...looks like Biily got hurt too and OMG did someone give him a little head? :uhyeah:


----------



## kid (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a force sensitive cat. Carefull he will get you.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 29, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> I have a force sensitive cat. Carefull he will get you.


By George, exactly what does this mean?:idunno: :lol:


----------



## kid (Apr 29, 2005)

If I could post pics i would show you.  Maybe i can get my bro to post a pic for me.


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like MJ got a little close to someone when they mooned her... Control MJ! You have to control yourself! Sheesh!




http://williamtlear.net/joke_mj2.jpg


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 29, 2005)

It's a good thing my weekend is busy with repairing my front tooth and all but in the words of Arnold.... _*I'll be back! *_  With a moon shield helmet on,  me thinks! Can someone find my tooth please?  Check Billy's elbow!


----------



## kid (Apr 29, 2005)

i heard he keeps it under his pillow.


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 29, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> It's a good thing my weekend is busy with repairing my front tooth and all but in the words of Arnold.... _*I'll be back! *_With a moon shield helmet on, me thinks! Can someone find my tooth please? Check Billy's elbow!


It's not my fault! I jerked my arms back 'cause your hands were cold. Here's your tooth...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 29, 2005)

Excuse me?  ex-CUSE ME???  One of our ladies hurt???

  *ahem* LADIES, WE HAVE AN EMERGENCY IN THE LOCKER ROOM - MJ HAS BEEN HURT ... THIS IS NOT A DRILL ... REPEAT ... THIS IS *NOT* A DRILL!!!


----------



## dubljay (Apr 29, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> *quietly makes for the door*


 
 Please note that I left the party... I had no hand in this


----------



## Lisa (Apr 29, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Excuse me?  ex-CUSE ME???  One of our ladies hurt???
> 
> *ahem* LADIES, WE HAVE AN EMERGENCY IN THE LOCKER ROOM - MJ HAS BEEN HURT ... THIS IS NOT A DRILL ... REPEAT ... THIS IS *NOT* A DRILL!!!


  *sound of rifle clip being inserted...

  I am here, armed and ready...


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 29, 2005)

MACaver peeks out from the cave... sees LLR ladies mobilizing for a kill... *RUH-OH!* Scrambles (quietly) back into the crawl space.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 29, 2005)

Shesulsa, you called????


----------



## Sam (Apr 29, 2005)

ceicei, hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!

lmao!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 29, 2005)

(Would you rather I show the first picture instead of the second one in the previous post? I kinda like the 2nd better.)  Edit: I brought it back.  You're not the only one who got a kick out of that first pic!!!


----------



## Sam (Apr 29, 2005)

the one you just had was better, the chick with the black hair from that one movie. that second one reminds me of the situation in the middle east for some reason.... but whatever you like better


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 29, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> the one you just had was better, the chick with the black hair from that one movie. that second one reminds me of the situation in the middle east for some reason.... but whatever you like better


That's Kate Beckinsale from the movie Underworld btw.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 29, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> That's Kate Beckinsale from the movie Underworld btw.


 SSSSHHHHH!! You're not supposed to divulge my secret identity and my location of work! That movie was just a front to distract people. Let me give you a :btg:!

   - Ceicei


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 29, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> That's Kate Beckinsale from the movie Underworld btw.


She wants me I can tell! 






 Eeep! 

Run 'Caver... they're after us!!!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 30, 2005)

MJ! Nalia! Shesulsa!   

Head 'em off fast!!!!


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 30, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> MJ! Nalia! Shesulsa!
> 
> Head 'em off fast!!!!


It's not going to be that easy. I've got a secret weapon. C'mon 'Caver where are you man???


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 30, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> It's not going to be that easy. I've got a secret weapon. C'mon 'Caver where are you man???


_Yeah we've heard about your secret weapon_...

*Ladies quick put these on Billy's planning a drive by mooning! He had burittos for dinner again!!*


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 30, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> It's not going to be that easy. I've got a secret weapon. C'mon 'Caver where are you man???


Hey man, one BTG is bad, TWO BTG is Enuff! So I'm outta here! 

(sorry)


----------



## Bill Lear (May 1, 2005)

I... uh... all of a sudden... feel so alone, and vulnerable.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 1, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> I... uh... all of a sudden... feel so alone, and vulnerable.


Dude, it's a big cave dispite the entrance... c'mon in before they get cha!


----------



## Bill Lear (May 1, 2005)

You've got a deal! Thanks man! Wheew...


----------



## someguy (May 2, 2005)

All this clothing is bogging me down.  I'm getting rid of it to out run the LLR.
ALL of it.
WHee I feel free.
No one will pursue me now.


----------



## shesulsa (May 2, 2005)

Freeze!!


----------



## Bill Lear (May 2, 2005)

*Too Late! I'm outta here...*


----------



## kid (May 3, 2005)

*whispers into walkie talkie*   "we have a situation in the bar"
*voice responds"    "what should we do?"
*whispers again*    "Send in the robots, STAT!"
*voice responds*    "Inoperable sir LLR stole them."
Guess its time for some good old fashioned, RUN LIKE HECK!
Bolts twords bar and jumps over stools and bar itself to get behind and relax.
*see bottle of juma juice lays down a twenty and takes bottle*  
slowly looks over counter at all the LLR with guns.
"WHOA!!  this is hot."  Chills and watches drama unfold.


kid


----------



## Bill Lear (May 3, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> *whispers into walkie talkie* "we have a situation in the bar"
> *voice responds" "what should we do?"
> *whispers again* "Send in the robots, STAT!"
> *voice responds* "Inoperable sir LLR stole them."
> ...


*That's what I thought. Feme-Bots! Damn! Where's Austin Powers when you need him?*







*Ah... Here he is. Go get 'em Austin! *


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 3, 2005)

* OH BE-Haaaaay-ve! :whip: *


----------



## Bill Lear (May 3, 2005)

*Yikes! A Feme-Bot in an Austin disguise!!! That was close!*


*:mp5: *


----------



## TimoS (May 4, 2005)

Time for me to join the action! 

I'll just call the swedish supercop to cover the retreating men. After that I'll pass these new weapons to all males so we can counterattack when the ladies are helpless


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 4, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Time for me to join the action!
> 
> I'll just call the swedish supercop to cover the retreating men. After that I'll pass these new weapons to all males so we can counterattack when the ladies are helpless


Ha ha ha ha nice try TimoS, but if you watched that entire clip (which was a gut buster  ) you'd realize like your plan it was all just a dream!:uhyeah:


----------



## kid (May 4, 2005)

Whats in this stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel strange, kinnda powerful.  

*Stands up with a slight wobble and puts arms up defensively*

"Put away the pea shooters and fight like men, I mean women!"  *Suddenly their is a slight tremor thoughout the bar*  Kid looks around defiantly.  *Their it is again*  "Whats going on?"  Suddenly the Kool aid pitcher guy comes crashing through the wall.  He yells out, "Yeah!!" and Red koolaid spills over the top, getting the LLR drenched in koolaid.  Seeing a new way out I make a dash for the hole in the wall.  As i get near the hole a giant shadow starts to come from right outside of it.  I skid to a stop about 4 yrds from the hole and suddenly the most terrifing of all creatures known to me is standing in the new entrance/exit.  While shivers ar taking control of my body, I stammer out the word, "b, b, BA, BARNEY" The giant purple mass starts to come twords me.  (where's yoda when i need him.)  Barney see the koolaid guy and turns its attention at him and give his mighty roar, "Ha HAL ha!" The Koolaid dude retaliates with a, "Yeah!"  They charge eachother, and upon impact their bodies start to swirl together into a redish purple, haze.  I blink twice and notice i am still behind the bar with the bottle still in my hands.  "Whoa this is some messed up stuff."  An idea comes to mind.  I stand up behind the bar and say, "Ladies, can't we all just get along? How about a drink? my treat."  *smiles*  "It's a pease offering." :cheers:



Kid


----------



## Bill Lear (May 4, 2005)

*Can somebody please rescue Kid?*

* *


----------



## dubljay (May 4, 2005)

*walk in wearing bomb squad gear grabs Kid and waddles out the door*






  bad Kid bad


----------



## TimoS (May 4, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha ha nice try TimoS, but if you watched that entire clip (which was a gut buster  ) you'd realize like your plan it was all just a dream!:uhyeah:



Ok then, I'll summon this weapon to cover the saving of Kid


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Ok then, I'll summon this weapon to cover the saving of Kid


I guess those guys in the boat should've.... ducked?


----------



## dubljay (May 4, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I guess those guys in the boat should've.... ducked?


----------



## kid (May 4, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> *walk in wearing bomb squad gear grabs Kid and waddles out the door*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think. What about the ladies though i think they were just starting to like me. We were going to have a tea party, And maybe a pajama party, and to kick it off a pillow fight. *snickers* at least i still got the bottle.




Kid


----------



## TimoS (May 4, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> Thanks, I think.  What about the ladies though i think they were just starting to like me.  We were going to have a tea party,  And maybe a pajama party, and to kick it off a pillow fight.  *snickers*



I think that's just what they'd like you to think :lol: Reminds me of this joke:



> Shortly after Bill Gates was killed in a freak accident, he found himself being sized up by Saint Peter. "Bill, this is a tough call. You've made great technological advancements with Microsoft, but you've also given us Windows 95. I think I'm going to let you choose between Heaven and Hell."
> 
> "That sounds fair," Gates replied. "May I have a look at hell first?"
> 
> ...



Not that I'm saying that being a slave in LLR would be anything like that...


----------



## kid (May 4, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> I think that's just what they'd like you to think :lol: Reminds me of this joke:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm saying that being a slave in LLR would be anything like that...


Point taken. Still the pillow fight could have been great. lol!


kid


----------



## Bill Lear (May 9, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> Point taken. Still the pillow fight could have been great. lol!
> 
> 
> kid


These "Ladies" don't sleep on goose-down pillows. They're hardened killers. The LLR sleep with their pretty little heads nestled on burlap sacks of lead shot. A pillow fight with them would've been fatal...

Oh no. More feme-bots! MACaver! They're in the cave man! What do we do now? Eeep!!!

:xtrmshock


----------



## Ceicei (May 9, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Oh no. More feme-bots! MACaver! They're in the cave man! What do we do now? Eeep!!!
> 
> :xtrmshock


 Especially with me leading the group with my caving rig.  You forget, your partner MACaver, was the one who taught me.

   Gals, follow me!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Especially with me leading the group with my caving rig.  You forget, your partner MACaver, was the one who taught me.
> 
> Gals, follow me!


Ahhh, but you must remember my deer... I've not yet taught you EVERYTHING... bwaha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ceicei (May 9, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Ahhh, but you must remember my deer... I've not yet taught you EVERYTHING... bwaha ha ha ha ha ha


 Ah, and neither have I taught you EVERYTHING with Kenpo.  You remain my "Dummy"... be careful or I may rachet the contact up a notch...


----------



## Bill Lear (May 9, 2005)

Someone obviously didn't pay attention to the sign bove the cave entrance. You know the one... It says "Watch out for falling rocks". It's time to humble the ladies gent's. Let's show'em the error of their ways.


----------



## Ceicei (May 9, 2005)

How dense can Billy be?  Shesulsa, you can activate your anti-gravity gun.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ah, and neither have I taught you EVERYTHING with Kenpo.  You remain my "Dummy"... be careful or I may rachet the contact up a notch...


Heh, ya but I DID buy a cup okay... so I'm err, covered there. :lol:
Besides you've only _shown_ me kenpo not _taught_ me. Being your *ahem* dummy does not a teacher/student make.  
And when *is* the last time did we practice? Umm, for your brown belt test I think... about several months ago...   <whistles quietly>


----------



## shesulsa (May 9, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> How dense can Billy be?  Shesulsa, you can activate your anti-gravity gun.


 Anti-grav activated.
**fwooumfwooumfwooumfwooumfwooumfwooum**


----------



## Ceicei (May 9, 2005)

*raised eyebrow*

MACaver, so you're confessing your ignorance of Kenpo? Even being shown, something is learned.

*sharp glance at Bill*

BILLY!  WHAT have you DONE?  The anti-gravity gun is jammed! 

Billy is our man! Grab him!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> *raised eyebrow*
> MACaver, so you're confessing your ignorance of Kenpo? Even being shown, something is learned.


I never professed an ignorance of Kenpo, I know what only that I know. Besides teaching also implies actual practicing not being practiced on. 

Nit-picking we are yes hmmm? heh heh I've got more cave-related stuff to show you. Hopefully this or next weekend anyway...

Now I'd love to lead the guys down THIS passage but some of them are...*ahem* a bit soft around the middle or a wee wide in the chest... thus THAT passage will have to do. SIGH.


----------



## kid (May 11, 2005)

http://downloads.veryfunnydownloads.com/downloads/videos1/steamycommando.mov

you didn't even notice.


kid


----------



## TimoS (May 11, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> http://downloads.veryfunnydownloads.com/downloads/videos1/steamycommando.mov
> 
> you didn't even notice.
> 
> ...



Wow, kid, so you've broken into the LLR ?! Excellent! And you've made it back in one piece to tell the story  artyon:


----------



## kid (May 11, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Wow, kid, so you've broken into the LLR ?! Excellent! And you've made it back in one piece to tell the story artyon:


I don't Know what your talking about. :uhohh: *whispers to Timos* "I only made it so far before i turned tail and scooted. It was the most amazing thing i have ever witnessed. Its to complex to put into words and still give this heaven the justice it deserves." :ultracool 



kid


----------



## shesulsa (May 11, 2005)

*snickers* He thinks he made it in! :rofl:  Ladies, decoy #34817 works.


----------



## Ceicei (May 11, 2005)

Especially since he didn't realize these females were actually Femme-Bots designed to divert these poor men!


----------



## kid (May 14, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Especially since he didn't realize these females were actually Femme-Bots designed to divert these poor men!


 
Actually I did know thats why it was so great.  When I finaly introduced myself to them and charmed them with my remarkable wit and good looks I was able to reprogram them to be spies for me.  I now understand women even less, but i know more about them.  You know what I'm saying?


Kid


----------



## Flatlander (May 14, 2005)

I'm staying out of this, 'cept for this one thing:  :moon:  which, by the way, is merely in the interest of staying on topic.


----------

